# Spinning, Swaying, Bobbing Match light... in the Rain with a slingshot



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This isn't a facedown clock.... it's harder than that:

10 meters, wet everything... spinning, swaying and bobbing in the wind... interesting but not to difficult!






Party on... Guys!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I think you need a few more distractions to help you concentrate a little better all I have is one tom cat that likes to help me.


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice job Bill, Way to get after it, you never cease to amaze me!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A stunning shot, for sure!!!

Think I will just crawl off into the corner here and eat worms .....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol at Charles... we ALL know the real story there... all you've got to do is put on the overalls and you'd be lighting up the north...

(ever wonder what the northern lights really are? Charles in his bib overalls lighting up monster matches _might_ have something to do with that phenomena...)


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Super excellent shooting..even with family distractions...But your little one there will be shooting I am sure..

very well done up video~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That was nice! I'm going to have to throw a kid into my videos to increase the level of difficulty by distraction. lol You're a true sniper!


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

treefork said:


> That was nice! I'm going to have to throw a kid into my videos to increase the level of difficulty by distraction. lol You're a true sniper!


 I can volunteer myself a distracting kid but, I might be a bit to big of a distraction.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shot Bill!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Sir you are a true marksman.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Excellent shot! I can't wait to be outside shooting more.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Truly Amazing how easily you can do that. It is always fun to watch.  Someday perhaps your distraction will join in the shooting  You are the MASTER!!!! Way to do it!


----------



## LazarusLong (Dec 19, 2013)

YupYup! Amazing shooting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Lol at Charles... we ALL know the real story there... all you've got to do is put on the overalls and you'd be lighting up the north...
> 
> (ever wonder what the northern lights really are? Charles in his bib overalls lighting up monster matches might have something to do with that phenomena...)


O.K., O.K. .... I confess ... it's the bib overalls !!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow say no more every time i see this i am getting kinda that jar dropping syndrome

you always put a shuffle more on the unbelievable scale

cheers


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow, really nice shot.


----------

